# Making wired-printer wireless



## hallofwebs

Hi,

Is it possible to make a wired usb printer wireless?

I am running two computers on the network, but the printer is not a network printer (it was an extra $100 for a network jack on the upgrade model). Currently I have the printer hooked up on computer #1 and it is shared for computer #2. PC#2 can print as long as PC#1 is turned on and neither of them have been restarted or logged off.

Since the printer connection is USB, couldn't I add a wireless USB flash-like thumbdrive and a wireless router? my computers would still be hard wired to the router, but at least both machines would be able to access the printer, wouldn't they??

Hindsight is 20/20 @ should have spent the extra $100.

Peace,
hallofwebs


----------



## Terrister

This has worked well for me. 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=573706&CatId=371


----------



## JamesO

Make and Model of printer?

If it is an All-In-One, you will loose many of the functions without a OEM print server. 

Also some printers do not work well, at all on some of the generic print servers.

JamesO


----------



## hallofwebs

Thanks for replies. I just now noticed them as I didn't realize that I wasn't subscribed to the thread.

I checked out the link that Terrister mentioned and that wireless print server has potential.

But what is going to cause some problems (most likely) is that this is an HP OfficeJet 2410 PSC and tons of software came with it and I really need all of the features.

Aside from Not buying a second printer, what other configurations can you suggest for my network situation so that both PC's can have access to the printer? Currently I am using a 4-port router and also I have a 4-port switch laying around.

I understand only the very basics of networking, but can follow instructions.
What can I say? I'm not a techie, I'm a webber.

Thanks,
hallofwebs


----------



## Terrister

Like James said this is NOT a good solution for an all in one printer. It will just print if you hook it up this way. If HP does not make a wireless device for this printer, it is best to keep doing it the way you are.


----------



## JamesO

Hit ebay and buy a used HP print server. I assume your printer needs USB?? This is not a wireless print server, but if you connect it to your router, you can print over the network either wired or wireless.

The HP JetDirect 175x is a good solution. The HP JetDirect 310x is more advanced, however, it may be below the radar and you may get this cheaper than a 175x.

You should be able to get one of these print servers for as low as $50 if you can catch a good bit. 

These print servers allow you all the functions for the HP All-In-Ones.

JamesO


----------



## ebackhus

I just setup the printer as a shared printer and have it stay connected to my server machine. I don't lose functionality and it works as though it were directly connected to my machine.


----------

